# Recueillons nous, mes frères...



## Pierrou (9 Août 2007)

Dieu, quelle délectation... En surfant sur le ouèbe, on trouve des fois des perles de poésie, de délicatesse, de finesse... 

La chanson française n'est pas morte, les amis, c'est moi qui vous le dis... 

Jugez-en par vous même... Je pense que ceci fera appel au poète qui sommeille en chacun de nous, et surtout chez certains vieux briscards du forum dont le sens du recueillement n'a d'égal que la dépravation intellectuelle... 

Bref... par ici: http://myspace.com/andreasetnicolas

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2007)

Ce n'est pas la berceuse de BackCat au nioub ?  Cela dit grosse influence des Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Ouais...
Les paroles sont marrantes mais la musique est insuportable.

Bof, quoi.


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Août 2007)

Ca me fait pensé au super 'Mort aux tâches' qu'avait posté          PATOCHMAN. 

(Merci à lui d'ailleurs.  )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Dieu, quelle d&#233;lectation...


Nioube ! 

Par ailleurs, rien ne vaut le m&#233;morable &#171; Les Morues &#187; de et par sonnyboy.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Je pr&#233;viens &#224; toutes fins utiles, que si ce fil doit d&#233;clencher la naissance d'un nombre incommensurable de fils idoines sur les d&#233;couvertes nioubesques de conneries sur myspace (y a t il autre chose l&#224;-bas de toutes fa&#231;ons ? :sleep: ) je bannis l'auteur du fil.

Y'a pas de raison.


Et sinon, pour rester dans le sujet : euh&#8230;

M&#234;me chose que Ponk tiens.


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4359979 a dit:
			
		

> Je préviens à toutes fins utiles, que si ce fil doit déclencher la naissance d'un nombre incommensurable de fils idoines sur les découvertes nioubesques de conneries sur myspace (y a t il autre chose là-bas de toutes façons ? :sleep: ) je bannis l'auteur du fil.
> (...)


Conseil ou déconseil ?!.....


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4359979 a dit:
			
		

> Je préviens à toutes fins utiles, que si ce fil doit déclencher la naissance d'un nombre incommensurable de fils idoines sur les découvertes nioubesques de conneries sur myspace (y a t il autre chose là-bas de toutes façons ? :sleep: ) je bannis l'auteur du fil.
> 
> Y'a pas de raison.




A t'on le droit de faire partir en vrille le topic pour que l'auteur en soit banni ?  


Nan nan rien j'me renseigne c'tout


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2007)

Salauds ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4359979 a dit:
			
		

> Je pr&#233;viens &#224; toutes fins utiles, que si ce fil doit d&#233;clencher la naissance d'un nombre incommensurable de fils idoines sur les d&#233;couvertes nioubesques de conneries sur myspace (y a t il autre chose l&#224;-bas de toutes fa&#231;ons ? :sleep: ) je bannis l'auteur du fil.


Debout les bannis de la terre
Debout les tartineurs de rien
Les modos tonnent et vitup&#232;rent
L'ouverture de fils cr&#233;tins.
D'la raison faisons table rase
Postons vite, tout le temps, partout
Macg&#233; va changer d'visage
Nous ne sommes rien, soyons tout!

{Refrain:}
C'est la lutte finale
Groupons nous, et demain
Le vide abyssal
Sera l'post macg&#233;en !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4359979 a dit:
			
		

> si ce fil doit déclencher la naissance d'un nombre incommensurable de fils idoines sur les découvertes nioubesques de conneries sur myspace (y a t il autre chose là-bas de toutes façons ? :sleep: ) je bannis l'auteur du fil.
> 
> Y'a pas de raison.


Mais que va-t'il leur rester ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

A eux, je sais pas. A moi, du temps pour faire autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4360122 a dit:
			
		

> A eux, je sais pas. A moi, du temps pour faire autre chose


Tu vois, ce que j'aime le plus chez toi et que beaucoup ne devinent pas sous ton air s&#233;v&#232;re, c'est cette fra&#238;cheur d'esprit qui confine &#224; la candeur. Car dis-toi bien que tant que les imb&#233;ciles auront du temps pour emmerder le monde, les braves gens n'en auront pas pour aller voir la mer.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

De toutes fa&#231;ons, je suis plut&#244;t montagne, moi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4360132 a dit:
			
		

> De toutes fa&#231;ons, je suis plut&#244;t montagne, moi


&#199;a ne se discute pas. Et puis, mer ou montagne, le paysage c'est comme le vin, ce qui compte ce n'est pas la vue, c'est ce qu'on en ram&#232;ne (1).











(1) Non, Bassou, je ne parle pas des mycoses !


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2007)

Tu veux dire que si on va &#224; la mer, il faut la ramener &#224; la maison ?

Mais si on habite &#224; la montagne, la mer elle va tout couler vers la vall&#233;e non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4360140 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que si on va &#224; la mer, il faut la ramener &#224; la maison ?



Si elle est d&#233;mont&#233;e &#231;a va &#234;tre difficile&#8230; *






*Merci Raymond Devos


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Août 2007)

Cool c'est pas encore fermer...

LIM - On les baise

Le m&#234;me gars a fait un titre s'appelant "Nique lui sa m&#232;re".


Vous voyez, on a rien a craindre quand au futur de la chanson fran&#231;aise


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2007)

Je suis surpris que certains membres &#233;minents de ces forums (tels que celui ci, celui l&#224;, ou encore celui ci) n'aient pas encore point&#233; le bout de leur nez bec par ici


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je suis surpris que certains membres &#233;minents de ces forums (tels que celui ci, celui l&#224;, ou encore celui ci) n'aient pas encore point&#233; le bout de leur nez bec par ici


Tu ferais bien de corriger tes liens parce que comme d&#233;lation &#231;a fait un peu l&#233;ger-l&#233;ger&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu ferais bien de corriger tes liens parce que comme délation ça fait un peu léger-léger




Oooops :rose: correction effectuée


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oooops :rose: correction effectuée


le premier lien commence encore par hhttp (deux h)


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2007)

Recueillons-nous sur la d&#233;pouille de pascal77.


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

bon il est banni l'auteur du fil ou pas ?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je suis surpris que certains membres &#233;minents de ces forums (tels que celui ci, celui l&#224;, ou encore celui ci) n'aient pas encore point&#233; le bout de leur nez bec par ici


Corrig&#233;&#8230; 

Et pis moi aussi j'ai un bec&#8230;


----------



## Pierrou (20 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> bon il est banni l'auteur du fil ou pas ?



Apparemment pas... faut croire que les charognes comme moi ont la vie dure... :rateau:


Où savent verser de substantiels pots de vins aux modos...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et pis moi aussi j'ai un bec&#8230;



Tombe pas dessus ... , et puis toi, tu l'as point&#233;, le bout de ton bec (les deux bouts et tout le reste, m&#234;me)


----------



## tirhum (20 Août 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Apparemment pas... faut croire que les charognes comme moi ont la vie dure... :rateau:
> 
> 
> O&#249; savent verser de substantiels pots de vins aux modos...


Toi, une charogne ?!...  
Gentil, le p'tit ewok, gentil...


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

dire que je cherchais o&#249; floudre&#8230;


----------



## Pierrou (20 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Toi, une charogne ?!...



Viens r'nifler à l'intérieur de cette armure... tu vas voir la charogne..  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

c'est lundi, c'est flood party 
*
et le sujet gagnant est celui ci !*


----------



## mado (20 Août 2007)

Pas de verres ? 

Passe la bouteille alors..


----------



## maousse (20 Août 2007)

ça va les vacances, pas trop de coups de soleil ?


----------



## Pierrou (20 Août 2007)

Mouarf, je sens que d&#232;s qu'un modal va se ramener, on va prendre cher, les gars... :rateau:

Enfin en attendant, c'est ma tourn&#233;e


----------



## maousse (20 Août 2007)

pas grave, il y a immunité pour les anciens.
Enfin, il est peut-être un peu tôt.

rhum cerise ou abricot ?


----------



## dool (20 Août 2007)

Grug, le poisson-chacal des forums !


----------



## mado (20 Août 2007)

N'importe pour le rhum, du moment qu'il est maousse..


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> c'est lundi, c'est flood party&#8230;



Ils sont tous avec la petite nouvelle


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

il faut la mettre au courant de cette nouvelle tradition du lundi :
mettre le flood &#224; un fil


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Août 2007)

&#231;a sent quoi ici ?


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

bon, si c'est comme &#231;a j'vais chercher un verre


----------



## Pooley (20 Août 2007)

bin ça sent le flood pardi


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> bon, si c'est comme &#231;a j'vais chercher un verre


LE VERRE :​


Wikip&#233 a dit:


> Dans le langage scientifique, le mot verre d&#233;signe un mat&#233;riau amorphe (c'est-&#224;-dire non cristallin) pr&#233;sentant le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne de transition vitreuse. L&#8217;&#233;tat physique r&#233;sultant est appel&#233; &#233;tat vitreux. Le plus souvent, le verre est constitu&#233; d&#8217;oxyde de silicium (silice SiO2) et de fondants.



Pendant que vous floodez, je vous cultive


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> LE VERRE :​
> _Létat physique résultant est appelé état vitreux._



Erreur : _L'état physique résultant est appelé ivresse._


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

tout &#224; fait, mais ici, bien qu'amorphe, tous nos modos sont cristallins.


----------



## mado (20 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> bon, si c'est comme ça j'vais chercher un verre



Je choisis un DJ.


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

sont sales les verres non ?


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> La chanson fran&#231;aise n'est pas morte, les amis, c'est moi qui vous le dis...
> 
> Bref... par ici: http://myspace.com/andreasetnicolas


andreas et nicolas :

et pourquoi t'&#233;coutes pas
not' chanson papa ?

pipi caca
gna gna gna
cra cra
pouah

Pourvu qu' andreas et nicolas n'oublient pas de changer de v&#234;tements

Heureusement Apple n'a pas encore commercialis&#233; le Mac diffuseur d'odeurs...


----------



## Malkovitch (23 Août 2007)

Bobby installe la chaise longue 2 minutes. Bon. 

Rien à boire ici. Quand est-ce qu'ils rouvrent l'accès à la foire de Vezoul ?


----------



## NED (29 Août 2007)

Dis Backy tu me la chanteras quand je viendrai dans ta maison bientôt?


----------

